# Verschraubung der Füße beim 700D



## Sperrfeuer (28. April 2011)

*Verschraubung der Füße beim 700D*

hallo,
Ich wollte fragen, welche Schraubengröße bei den Füßen des 700D's benutzt wurden.
Ich hatte meines gebraucht gekaft und durfte nun feststellen, das die Füße nicht befestigt sind.

Würde mich sehr über baldige Hilfe freuen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (29. April 2011)

*AW: Verschraubung der Füße beim 700D*

Muss ich erst mal anfragen, da des eine der Baugruppen ist - welche ich noch nicht zerlegt habe


----------



## Sperrfeuer (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verschraubung der Füße beim 700D*

Danke, ich hoffe mal, das sich das relativ schnell rausfinden lässt :]


----------

